#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  Crest Whitestrips voor witte tanden

## Pares

Heb de crest whitestrips pas geleden besteld, en ben nu 4 dagen bezig met een kuur.
Ze werken echt super goed die strips,zie nu al mooie resultaat.
Wie heeft ze ook eerder gebruikt?

----------


## Pares

Voor de geinteresseerde die ze ook willen kopen.
Ze zijn te bestellen op http://crestwhiteshop.nl

----------


## BloedgroepV

Welke van die heb je gekocht?

----------


## maghribia93

Upp ik zou ook willen weten welke je bestelt hebt.

----------

